# USA map w/license plates



## rockportfulton (Aug 28, 2012)

USA map w/license plates


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Cool


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

That is awesome! Lots of hours went into that creation. Very well done!


----------



## rockportfulton (Aug 28, 2012)

its displayed in a graphics shop in Raleigh NC


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

This is pretty cool.


----------



## spikehunter (May 23, 2013)

I want one of these! Any idea where to buy one?


----------

